# Labeling day!



## jswordy (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice label! What did you bottle with. It looks like you got exactly 750ml in every bottle! Wine has a beautiful color also!


----------



## REDBOATNY (Jan 28, 2012)

I didn't know the 2012 Concords even blossomed yet. Lol. Looks great though, real nice labels!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 28, 2012)

The 2012 could be misleading. I also print the bottling date but I print "Bottled 1.30.2012".


----------



## Flem (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks great, jswordy!


----------



## jswordy (Jan 30, 2012)

Siphon bottled with a cheapo gravity filler tube.

I posted that pic online and got a restaurant inquiry from Illinois about buying some! LOL ... 

I put the bottling year on my wines -- they are for me and my friends, no one else.

BTW, I used the milk adhesive trick I saw here this time. I did mix a little Elmer's Glue with the milk, but I think milk alone would do it. Much easier, so thanks to whoever posted that.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, so far the friend reviews on this concord batch are raves. I keep telling them, if you will wait 2-3 months before drinking it, it will be much nicer. But some people just gotta get that drunk on *now!* 

I stuck the rest in the Vinotemp for storage. Bulk aging apple now and gathering stuff to start a batch of blueberry.


----------



## Flem (Feb 1, 2012)

Makes it all worth while to get that positive feedback!


----------



## twistedvine (Feb 1, 2012)

jswordy said:


> Siphon bottled with a cheapo gravity filler tube.
> 
> I posted that pic online and got a restaurant inquiry from Illinois about buying some! LOL ...
> 
> ...





What is the milk trick??? I believe that I may have missed this post.

btw...the labels look really nice


----------



## REDBOATNY (Feb 1, 2012)

twistedvine said:


> What is the milk trick??? I believe that I may have missed this post.
> 
> btw...the labels look really nice



I believe the milk trick was posted by Luc. I works well. I print on parchment paper, spray labels with krylon matte coating (Walmart) wet the label back with plain old milk and stick it on. They are easy to remove with hot water.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 2, 2012)

REDBOATNY said:


> I believe the milk trick was posted by Luc. I works well. I print on parchment paper, spray labels with krylon matte coating (Walmart) wet the label back with plain old milk and stick it on. They are easy to remove with hot water.



Yes. My labels are created in Word and printed on plain old copier paper. I used a throw-away industrial brush to paint on the milk and slapped 'em on there. I did use a bit of Elmer's Glue in it, just because I was unsure on first try. I had suspected it would make cleaning chores easier next time around, and I am glad to hear it is so!

In the photo, you can see they are not quite dry, which is why there are dark splotches on them.


----------

